# Bachmann EZ track problems



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Guys
Having trouble with track at the joints, lots of burrs making for hopping trains and to much noise, does anyone have the same problem out there, I found if I take a very fine file and make the connections smooth it helps. Is using a file a bad idea? Any suggestions.
Thanks Ron


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I do the same thing. I have a bunch of the Bachmann steel track (on black roadbed). I chase the cats with that train.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Smooth train*

I don't want to chase cats just want a smooth running layout.
2tall


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Never had that problem on my EZ track, but I did have a track that had a small bump, so I reduced it with a file and some heavy pliers, and now it's smooth.

-J.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

What your doing is the norm. Sadly it needs to be done in order to have smooth operations. Depending on how much you file off/ into the coating is another story. You'll just have to clean that section more but a small price to pay to stop derailments. In most cases they are only small spurs that were never buffed off at the factory and the rail plating is never touched. I would not worry about it.
If you have a dremel and a buffing pad you could try that as an alternative.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Concur. A Dremel or any rotary tool is an asset. I just recently bought a 130-piece accessory kit for mine, complete with buffers and grinders. Don't model without one.

-J.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

Clean up the filings when you are done. Since they are metal they are conductive. They could cause electrical or mechanical problems if they got into a locomotive.


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*EZ track burrs*

Hi Guys
Thanks for all your comments they really help, some times this hobby gets frustrating but I keep doing it so I must like it. You have some great ideas about using the Dremel it should be faster than a file for sure, I use my shop vac after I get things smoothed out. How about using a 1500 wet dry sand paper to polish things up after removing burrs?
2tall


----------

